# Mass Effect 3: DLC "From Ashes" schon teilweise auf der Disc - Spieler beschwert sich im Video



## Saturnine (12. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mass Effect 3: DLC "From Ashes" schon teilweise auf der Disc - Spieler beschwert sich im Video * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mass Effect 3: DLC "From Ashes" schon teilweise auf der Disc - Spieler beschwert sich im Video


----------



## Phone83 (12. März 2012)

klar hat man zeit wenn das spiel fertiggestellt ist und es zum pressen geht oder was auch immer. leerlaufzeit kann man da gut nutzen aber...wenn es teils schon auf der disc ist..sagt das schon alles..

wenn sich nur eine handvoll aufregt wird sich eh nichts ändern.
wir haben über 85 millionen bürger bzw menschen in deutschland und JEDER jammert übern spritpreis nur KEINER macht was..selber schuld


----------



## Farragut (12. März 2012)

es ist schon eine ziemliche Sauerei, wenn dann auch noch vor der Kamera gelogen wird


----------



## Dondor (12. März 2012)

naja das game war sowie so extrem kurz 16 std spiel zeit is echt schon übertrieben kurz und leider war ich dann noch so doof bei origin selber zu bestellen für 56€ so wird man von ea und nem halb fertigem spiel mit schlechtem ende überascht und wundert sich das so ein spiel so ei e hohe wertung bekommen kann !!!


----------



## Phone83 (12. März 2012)

56 euro? ohne verpackung anleitung und disc...wie kann man nur sov iel geld aus dem fenster feuern. ok das nicht das schlimme das problem ist das ea so bestärkt wird was origin und co angeht 
bei MM hätte man das für 50 euro bekommen jetzt sogar schon weniger.
habe mir das game zwar nicht gekauft daher kann ich nicht über umfang und story reden aber der erste eindruck ist alles andere als positiv


----------



## TheClayAllison (12. März 2012)

Naja ist jetzt eh egal, kaufen werden es doch alle am Ende. Was kann man denn dagegen tun? nichts außer sich Aufregen oder vielleicht vor Gericht gehen und den dlc kostenlos fordern  Obwohl EA schon so ein schlechten Ruf hat sind sie immernoch sehr weit oben in den Charts.

Hat schon jemand den DLC? Lohnt es sich den zu kaufen? Was für Vorteile hat man während des Spiels außer den neuen Charackter? Ansonsten Lets Play von "From Ashes" anschauen und unlock durchführen.


----------



## cryer (12. März 2012)

Spielzeit ist kein guter Gradmesser: ich brauche für Spiele, die andere mit einer Spielzeit von vier bis sechs Stunden angeben, mal locker die doppelte Zeit. Es kommt immer auf die eigene Spielweise an. Bei mehreren Schwierigkeitsgraden bringt das teilweise auch ein plus an Spielzeit und gerade bei einem Rollenspiel wie Mass Effect denke ich, dass es enorm wichtig ist, ob die Nebenquests gespielt werden oder der Storyverlauf herunter gespult wird.

56 Euro auf einer digitalen Vertriebsplattform? Nunja, wer es unbedingt teuer haben will ;D Da kann EA aber nix für. Sie bieten das an, wer das Geld investiert, ist selbst schuld.

DLC: wer jeden Quatsch zum Hauptspiel, welches teuer genug ist, braucht, der muss eben dafür zahlen. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob der Content schon auf der Disk des Hauptspiels hätte sein können. Er war es nicht! Die Entwicklung lief schon parallel und mit der Absicht From Ashes als DLC anzubieten. Auch hier gilt, dass man nicht kaufen muss. Die Hauptgeschichte erzählt das Hauptspiel, alles andere ist eben Bonus.

Lernen die Käufer aus den Fehlern? Nein. Es wird immer neu gemeckert, aber trotzdem kaufen viele immer noch zum Release, zum Hochpreis, zum Starttag, um sich danach über die hohen Kosten aufzuregen


----------



## Zerth (12. März 2012)

TheClayAllison schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand den DLC? Lohnt es sich den zu kaufen? Was für Vorteile hat man während des Spiels außer den neuen Charackter? Ansonsten Lets Play von "From Ashes" anschauen und unlock durchführen.


 
Der DLC gibt wichtige Informationen über die Protheaner und zeigt zB. ihren letzten Kampf gegen die Reaper in flashbacks. Er ist für die Story dh. schon wichtig, da man einiges über die Hintergründe erfährt.

Und das ist das eigentliche Problem: Ohne den DLC bleiben Lücken in der Handlung.


----------



## BJubilee (12. März 2012)

Seht ihr Kinder! Aus diesem Grunde sollt euch nicht mit EA einlassen. Ihr fangt an Lügen zu erzählen und zieht krumme Dinger ab.


----------



## Hasamoto (12. März 2012)

tja ich habe was gegen so eine sauerrei gemacht weil ich das ( wie so oft) mir schon gedacht habe

Ich habe es nicht gekauft

Ich erinner nur alt zu gerne die Idioten die meinten erzählen zu müssen ( das ist ja nicht s schlimm , und ich muss das spiel umbedingt kaufen)
denn es sind genau die idioten die jetzt anfangen zu jammern das sie ( wie von mir immer gesagt) von EA nach strich und faden ausgebäutet werden.

Na ich wünsche euch noch viel spass, denn ihr werdet euch noch wundern was EA noch auf lager hat
Aber haubtsache Ihr habt eure Spiele.

PS was glaubt ihr warum ME3 so Identische Enden hat??
Weil die anderen Über DLC gekauft werden müssen ( tja EA hats drauf die Leute Übern Tisch zu ziehen)


----------



## Belgium (12. März 2012)

Ich find das schon was krass, dann wart ich lieber auf ne Game of the Year Edition, wo dann alle DLC mitdabei sind, für 19,99...immerhin werden die Spiele bei EA billiger, wenn ich da an Call of Duty denke, da sind deren Spiele viel zu lang auf einem hohem Preis...
Ich fand es noch toll, wo die Entwickler Zusatzinhalte per Patch/Gratis zum Download angeboten hattn. GTR 1-2 und The Witcher 2... Dann sollte man die Extrasachen einfach direkt nicht auf DVD pressen, damit der Kunde nicht aufmuckt.


----------



## TheClayAllison (12. März 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Der DLC gibt wichtige Informationen über die Protheaner und zeigt zB. ihren letzten Kampf gegen die Reaper in flashbacks. Er ist für die Story dh. schon wichtig, da man einiges über die Hintergründe erfährt.
> 
> Und das ist das eigentliche Problem: Ohne den DLC bleiben Lücken in der Handlung.



Schade schade... in ME2 waren es noch unbedeutene DLC's aber From Ashes hört sich interessant an. Also ich wollte das schon immer wissen wie es zum Kampf kam. Also kostet das Spiel viel mehr als es hätte sein müssen. Tja da EA sicher bewusst war, dass viele den letzten Teil kaufen werden haben die noch ein draufgelegt und somit noch mehr aus uns rausgeholt. Sehr geschickt.
Und ständig höre ich das From Arsches parallel entwickelt wurde, das ist Quatsch, da es erst kurz vor Release bekannt wurde. Das kann man am Ende immer behaupten. In ME3 könnte man eigentlich vieles Nebenmissionen ausschneiden und als DLC anbieten.


----------



## d00mfreak (12. März 2012)

Genau *das* ist das Problem mit DLCs es stellt weniger Aufwand dar, den Spielumfang zu beschneiden, und den Aushub danach den Spielern"nochmal" zu verkaufen, als später zusätzlichen Content dazu produzieren zu müssen.

Brächten sie ein angemessen umfangreiches Add-On für 30 Tacken ein paar Monate später - (fast) niemand würde sich beschweren. Aber ehrlich: DLC-Chars und DLC-Items gehn mir dermaßen am Arsch vorbei...


----------



## Sancezz1 (12. März 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Der DLC gibt wichtige Informationen über die Protheaner und zeigt zB. ihren letzten Kampf gegen die Reaper in flashbacks. Er ist für die Story dh. schon wichtig, da man einiges über die Hintergründe erfährt.
> 
> Und das ist das eigentliche Problem: Ohne den DLC bleiben Lücken in der Handlung.


 
Wen dem wirklich so ist, dann find ich das schon ziemlich unverschämt, das nur als DLC zu bringen. Ich bin der letzte der gegen DLC´s ist, weil die meisten bisher eher unwichtige Sachen enthalten haben. Welche zb nicht von großer Bedeutung für die Handlungen im Hauptspiel waren. Aber wenn der DLC wichtige Informationen für die Story enthält, dann sollte dies auch schon im Hauptspiel intergriert sein.

Hab mir das Video noch nicht angesehen wo sich der Typ darüber aufregt das Teile schon mit dem Hauptspiel enthalten waren. Deshalb weiß ich auch noch nicht, was schon alles intergriert war. Wenn es nur der Protheaner selbst war, dann steckt dahinter nicht ganz so viel Aufwand, das man ihn nicht noch mit auf die DVD des Hauptspiel pressen hätte können. Weil während ein Teil der Entwickler mit Bugs beseitigen und Balancen usw beschäftigt war, verging auch ein paar Wochen.


----------



## LostHero (12. März 2012)

VIel dramatischer als die Sache mit dem DLC ist für mich das absolut miserable Ende von ME3.
Habe das Spiel seit Freitag durch und bin immer noch total aufgewühlt und "traurig" innerlich.

Ich habe mit vielem gerechnet, aber nicht mit so einem unlogischen, unpassenden, unzureichendem und absolut miserablem Ende. (will hier nix Spoilern daher gehe ich nicht weiter ins Detail).
Bin richtig richtig enttäuscht von Bioware. Bis kurz vor Ende ist Teil 3 nämlich absolut genial und genau in dem Moment, wo die Emotionen am höchsten kochen und man ein episches Ende erwartet kommt ..... SOWAS ..... omfg .


----------



## Sancezz1 (12. März 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> VIel dramatischer als die Sache mit dem DLC ist für mich das absolut miserable Ende von ME3.
> Habe das Spiel seit Freitag durch und bin immer noch total aufgewühlt und "traurig" innerlich.
> 
> Ich habe mit vielem gerechnet, aber nicht mit so einem unlogischen, unpassenden, unzureichendem und absolut miserablem Ende. (will hier nix Spoilern daher gehe ich nicht weiter ins Detail).
> Bin richtig richtig enttäuscht von Bioware. Bis kurz vor Ende ist Teil 3 nämlich absolut genial und genau in dem Moment, wo die Emotionen am höchsten kochen und man ein episches Ende erwartet kommt ..... SOWAS ..... omfg .


 
Tja, auch im Leben gibts nicht immer ein Happy End oder ein zufriedenes Ende und nicht alles läuft so wie man es gern hätte. Warum muss also in Spielen und Filmen immer ein Happy End geben und alles zufriedenstellend enden?

Ganz ehrlich, ich hätte wirklich mal gern ein Spiel oder ein Film, der scheiße endet und wo es eben am Ende nicht alles gut ist. Aber das ist nen anderes Thema und gehört hier nicht rein


----------



## LostHero (12. März 2012)

Hat nix mit Happy End zu tun, sondern damit, dass keines der Enden auch nur ansatzweise zu meinen Entscheidungen und/oder Spielweise in ME3 geschweige denn 1 und 2 passt.
Es ist einfach unlogisch was da passiert, nicht nachvollziehbar und wirkt total aufgesetzt. Und von der Weltraum-Jesus kacke fange ich garnich erst an...

Um nur mal ein Beispiel zu nennen:


Spoiler



Warum zur hölle muss ich ALLES synthetische Leben in der Galaxie auslöschen mit der Begründung des dummen Gott-Kindes, dass sich die Erschaffenen immer über ihre Erschaffer erheben werden (damit wird z.B. auf Geth gegen Quarianer angespielt), ich aber 5 minuten zu vor FRIEDEN zwischen beiden geschaffen habe und diese nun friedlich zusammen auf Ronnach zusammenleben?

Das ergibt vorne und hinten keinen Sinn. Ebenso EDI. Sie kann zu einem "menschen ähnlichen" KI-Wesen "erzogen" werden und wird so durch ME2 und ME3 zu einer guten "Freundin" die ebenfalls KEINERLEI Groll gegen organisches Leben hegt.
WARUM also MUSS ich all das vernichten?

Und auch die Option mit der Synthese ist total aus der Luft gegriffen und passt ebenfalls nicht ansatzweise mit dem "aktuellen Geschehen" in der Galxie zusammen.
Es ist einfach selten dämlich und hat sich irgend ein Kasper in 5 minuten aus den Fingern gesaugt.

Bei Youtube gibts ein sehr nettes video, dass das Ende "verbessert" in dem es einfach alles rausschneidet was nach dem Tod von TIM passiert.
In dem Video endet ME3 mit der Szene wo Shep und Anderson auf die Erde blicken aus der Citadel und dann folgen die Credits.
Allein durch das Weglassen des ganzen Mülls danach ist das Ende schon besser/stimmiger/sinnvoller als alles, was Bioware im Spiel anbietet -.-.



Aber das wird offtopic ....


----------



## OField (12. März 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Hat nix mit Happy End zu tun, sondern damit, dass keines der Enden auch nur ansatzweise zu meinen Entscheidungen und/oder Spielweise in ME3 geschweige denn 1 und 2 passt.
> Es ist einfach unlogisch was da passiert, nicht nachvollziehbar und wirkt total aufgesetzt. Und von der Weltraum-Jesus kacke fange ich garnich erst an...
> 
> Um nur mal ein Beispiel zu nennen:
> ...


 
Habe das Video zwar nie gesehen, aber mir kam auch schon dieser Gedanke, wäre viel besser als Wnde gewesen, selbst wenn Shepard ebenfalls gestorben wäre(womit ich persönlich kein Problem habe, Helden opfern sich.). Man hätte zum abschluss ja noch erwähnen können, wie sich die Entscheidungen, die man getroffen hat, auswirken. So wie in DA

Aber so wie es jetzt ist, hat man imo das ganze ME-Universum zerstört, einschließlich des Wiederspielwerts der gesamten trilogie.


----------



## OField (12. März 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Hat nix mit Happy End zu tun, sondern damit, dass keines der Enden auch nur ansatzweise zu meinen Entscheidungen und/oder Spielweise in ME3 geschweige denn 1 und 2 passt.
> Es ist einfach unlogisch was da passiert, nicht nachvollziehbar und wirkt total aufgesetzt. Und von der Weltraum-Jesus kacke fange ich garnich erst an...
> 
> Um nur mal ein Beispiel zu nennen:
> ...


 
Habe das Video zwar nie gesehen, aber mir kam auch schon dieser Gedanke, wäre viel stimmiger als Ende gewesen, selbst wenn Shepard ebenfalls gestorben wäre(womit ich persönlich kein Problem habe, Helden opfern sich.). Man hätte zum abschluss ja noch erwähnen können, wie sich die Entscheidungen, die man getroffen hat, auswirken. So wie in DA

Aber so wie es jetzt ist, hat man imo das ganze ME-Universum zerstört, einschließlich des Wiederspielwerts der gesamten trilogie.


----------



## LostHero (12. März 2012)

Amen.

Hier das video mein ich (*ACHTUNG MEGA SPOILER!!!!*): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH5rhDjTxf0

Ob mans glaubt oder nicht, dadurch, dass der ganze Müll weggelassen wird, fühlt es sich deutlich besser an und was onch wichtiger ist: es gibt weniger neue/offene Fragen als wenn man sich den letzten Teil auf der Citadel "antut".... Schon eine Schande wenn du mich fragst.


----------



## Worrel (12. März 2012)

TheClayAllison schrieb:


> Naja ist jetzt eh egal, kaufen werden es doch alle am Ende.


Nur, wenn es mal irgendwann Origin-frei angeboten wird.

@DLC on Disc:
Ob der DLC schon (teilweise oder in einer Alpha Version) auf der Spiele Disk ist, ist völlig wumpe.
Wer das Spiel "kauft", kauft lediglich eine Lizenz, die Software nutzen zu dürfen. Die Lizenz für das Hauptspiel umfaßt eben nicht besagten DLC. Dabei ist völlig egal, was davon auf der Disk ist oder wieviel davon noch als Day One Patch nachgeladen werden muß.

Erst, wenn man die Lizenz für den DLC kauft, erhält man rein rechtlich Zugang zu den entsprechenden Spieledateien. Auch hier ist völlig egal, wo die entsprechenden DLC Dateien liegen. Selbst wenn auf der Spiele Disk schon 15 verschiedene DLCs komplett vorhanden sein sollten, hat man immer noch nur die Lizenz für das Hauptspiel erworben. Man zahlt also in keinster Weise doppelt für den Inhalt des DLCs.

Die alleinige Tatsache, daß der DLC auf der Spiele Disk ist, ist also meines Erachtens in keinster Weise schlimm.


Daß dieser Inhalt aus dem Spiel herausgenommen wurde und in einen DLC verfrachtet wurde, um extra abzukassieren, ist ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## NonTo (12. März 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Hat nix mit Happy End zu tun, sondern damit, dass keines der Enden auch nur ansatzweise zu meinen Entscheidungen und/oder Spielweise in ME3 geschweige denn 1 und 2 passt.
> Es ist einfach unlogisch was da passiert, nicht nachvollziehbar und wirkt total aufgesetzt. Und von der Weltraum-Jesus kacke fange ich garnich erst an...
> 
> Um nur mal ein Beispiel zu nennen:
> ...


 
Ich stimme Dir zu. Man könnte noch anmerken das es keine Hineise/Zusammenfassung gibt. Keine Info was denn nun passiert ist. Man munkelt ja das da noch was kommt. WICHTIG: Die Credits ansehen am Ende kommt noch WICHTIGES.


----------



## HerrKarl (12. März 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nur, wenn es mal irgendwann Origin-frei angeboten wird.
> 
> @DLC on Disc:
> Ob der DLC schon (teilweise oder in einer Alpha Version) auf der Spiele Disk ist, ist völlig wumpe.
> *Wer das Spiel "kauft", kauft lediglich eine Lizenz, die Software nutzen zu dürfen*. [...]


 
Das ist Unsinn und ich weiß ehrlich nicht wo die Leute das herhaben. Trotzdem verbreitet sich dieser pervertierte Gedanke wie ein Lauffeuer.
Du kaufst Daten! Daten auf einem Datenträger!
Das gehört dir. Fertig.
Nur weil EA oder Microsoft oder was weiß ich wer mal publik gemacht hat, sie hätten sich so ne kranke Fantasie im Hinterstübchen ausgedacht, bei der sie euch Zeug verkaufen aber dann doch irgendwie nicht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das auch rechtliche Bedeutung hat.

Noch dazu wird den Nutzungsbedinungen erst NACH dem Kauf zugestimmt.

Ich würde wirklich gerne sehen, wo du das her hast.

Edit:
Es ist schon richtig, dass nur ein Nutzungsrecht verkauft wird, aber folgendes ist bitte auch noch zu bedenken: Wo wird dieses beim Kauf selbst eingeschränkt?


----------



## Sancezz1 (12. März 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Hat nix mit Happy End zu tun, sondern damit, dass keines der Enden auch nur ansatzweise zu meinen Entscheidungen und/oder Spielweise in ME3 geschweige denn 1 und 2 passt.
> Es ist einfach unlogisch was da passiert, nicht nachvollziehbar und wirkt total aufgesetzt. Und von der Weltraum-Jesus kacke fange ich garnich erst an...
> 
> Um nur mal ein Beispiel zu nennen:
> ...


 
Dann musst es halt so spielen das du das Ende bekommst wo organisches und synthetisches Leben gemeinsam die Galaxie beherrschen, denn diese Möglichkeit gibt es. Liegt doch an dir und nicht an den Entwicklern


----------



## Walex (12. März 2012)

Sancezz1 schrieb:


> (...)


 
Ich liebe Leute die das Ende eines Spiels verraten ohne entsprechenden Spoiler Code


----------



## LostHero (12. März 2012)

NonTo schrieb:


> Ich stimme Dir zu. Man könnte noch anmerken das es keine Hineise/Zusammenfassung gibt. Keine Info was denn nun passiert ist. Man munkelt ja das da noch was kommt. WICHTIG: Die Credits ansehen am Ende kommt noch WICHTIGES.


 
Die Credits kannste überspringen, das Video danach kommt dann trotzdem (was die sache für mich btw noch "schlechter" macht ^^). Das worauf du vermutlich anspielst ist das als "geheimes Ende" gemunkelte zusatzende, dass man nur bekommt, wenn man NG+ durchspielt (ME3 ein zweites mal durch basierend auf dem ersten Savegame), oder ein ME2 savegame importiert.

Oder gibt es da NOCH was das ich übersehen habe? Hatte die Credits nämlich frustriert gecancelt, worauf dann besagtes zusatzvideo folgte...




Sancezz1 schrieb:


> Dann musst es halt so spielen das du das Ende  bekommst wo organisches und synthetisches Leben gemeinsam die Galaxie  beherrschen, denn diese Möglichkeit gibt es. Liegt doch an dir und nicht  an den Entwicklern


 



Spoiler



Das Ende ist mir bekannt aber noch unlogischer als die anderen Zwei. Zumal dies auch dazu führt, dass die gesamte Galaxie in der Steinzeit landet (verlust der Portale). Zumal durch besagten verlust fast jede Spezies aussterben dürfte, zumindest die die sich zum Großteil an der Schlacht um die Erde beteiligen, da diese dort mangels Massen Portale "gefangen" sind.

Ich weiß ich klinge da wie ne leiernde Schallplatte, aber die Enden sind einfach unlogisch und nicht ausreichend. Sie hätten mindestens wie bei Dragon Age am Ende noch nen Epilog auf Textbasis folgen lassen müssen wo erklärt wird was wo wie danach passiert.



€dit:
zu dem Thema passent hat jemand den Soundtrack der Credits gegen einen passenderen ausgetauschst:
http://youtu.be/ZRYzMfZ-NAc

So traurig das auch ist, es passt wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## hifumi (12. März 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die alleinige Tatsache, daß der DLC auf der Spiele Disk ist, ist also meines Erachtens in keinster Weise schlimm.
> 
> 
> Daß dieser Inhalt aus dem Spiel herausgenommen wurde und in einen DLC verfrachtet wurde, um extra abzukassieren, ist ein ganz anderes Thema.


 
Dass der DLC auf der Disk ist beweist vor allem, dass die Aussagen von wegen "nach Fertigstellung des Spiels entwickelt" einfach nur Lügen waren.


----------



## LostHero (12. März 2012)

Wundert dich das?

Hab mir die Files auch mal näher angesehen gerade (als CE Besitzer hab ich den DLC zwar eh aber es geht hier immerhin ums prinzip).
Es scheinen in der Tat alle Daten vorhanden zu sein, um den Charakter als Teammitglied benutzen zu können (inklusive Dialogfiles für Stellen im Spiel wo der NPC einen Kommentar abgibt).

Was "fehlt" ist die spezielle Mission in der man den Char normalerweise freischaltet, also quasi der Loyalitätsquest.

Das riecht wirklich sehr stark danach, als hätten sie den Char von anfang an geplant und im Spiel integriert. Rausgeschnitten und als DLC verkauft ham sie dann lediglich denen 1 level inklusive der Cutscenes, die den Char ohne Dateimodifizierung freischalten.

Wenn ich jetzt nicht zu frustriert wegen des 1. durchlaufs wäre, würd ich glatt mald as Experiment einer neuinstallation starten nur um zu sehen ob evt. sogar die Unterhaltungen auf der Normandy mit Jarvik möglich sind, OHNE DLC installiert zu haben (denn das würde dann wirklich dafür sprechen, dass sie ausschließlich die freischaltmission rausgeschnitten haben).

Und spätestens dann wäre jede Ausage bezüglich "wir schneiden nix raus und liefern es dann kostenpflichtig nach" hinfällig... Aber wie gesagt, mir fehlt dazu gerade die Motivation. Ich denke lange dauerts eh nicht bis wer anders das überprüft.

Interessant ist, dass durch das Wissen "wie alles Endet" mir sogar die beiden Vorgänger keinen wirklichen Spaß mehr machen weil ich ständig nur noch denke "und wozu?". 
Hätte ich nie erwartet, dass so eine Kleinigkeit die keine 5 Minuten dauert so eine große Auswirkung auf mich haben kann.... Zeigt eigentlich wie genial die Geschichte der Vorgänger (und Teil 3 bis zu nem gewissen Punkt) wirklich waren!


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. März 2012)

Das wäre ja nicht das erste Mal. Bei Bioshock 2 waren sie teilweise ja auch auf der DVD und bei der Dead Space 2 PC Version konnte man einen DLC für den PC freischalten, der angeblich nur auf Konsolen ging und dafür entwickelt wurde 

Mittlerweile ist das, was diese Firmen machen, nichts anderes als Betrug. Mit diesen "Mafiamethoden" sieht man doch auch, was diese Firmen von ihrer Kundschaft halten....

Das Beste ist immer noch: Einfach keine EA und Bioware-Spiele mehr kaufen. Ich mach's auch nicht mehr. Ist zwar schade, da man dann das ein oder andere Spiel nicht mehr spielen kann, aber man kann mit gutem Gewissen sagen, dass man solchen Firmen kein Geld mehr in den Rachen wirft und solche Methoden nicht unterstützt.

Lasst doch einfach mal solche Spiele im Laden stehen, dann MÜSSEN sie was ändern. So lange es aber brav weiter gekauft wird, werden solche "Betrügereien" immer mehr zunehmen. Ihr habt es selbst in der Hand.


----------



## rowoss (12. März 2012)

ME3 erreichte am 14.Febr Gold dannach braucht es Wohl einige Zeit um aus dem Presswerk in den Handel zu kommen. Wo in dieser Zeit wurde das DLC im nachhinein entwickelt? Gar nicht! Es enstand mit der Entwicklung des Spiels und ist somit als DLC extra rausgeschnitten!!

Was kommt als nächstes? Patches für 5,99 bei vorsätzlich fabrizierten Bugs?


----------



## OField (12. März 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Wundert dich das?
> Interessant ist, dass durch das Wissen "wie alles Endet" mir sogar die beiden Vorgänger keinen wirklichen Spaß mehr machen weil ich ständig nur noch denke "und wozu?".



Genau so fühle ich mich auch, aber das mit dem Wiederspielwert der Trilogie hatte ich  ja schon vorhin erwähnt.


----------



## spammerwurst (12. März 2012)

Hust, Hust...
Ich bin Besitzer einer Originalversion, habe jedoch auch die Raubkopie und siehe da: der DLC ist schon komplett erhalten und muss nur durch den Cr*ck freigeschaltet werden.

Ich habe erst im nachhinein erfahren, dass es sich hierum um einen DLC Handelt, habe es mit der Mainquest/NQ verwechselt.
Ist echt cool der Charakter, viele Interaktionen in Missionen.
Den muss man nicht über einen Hack freischalten, sondern auf Eden Prime aus einer Kryokapsel aufwecken. Er ist der letzte Überlebende seiner Art und ich könnte mir die MQ nicht ohne ihn vorstellen. (Stichelt auch gegen z.B. die Anbetung der Protheaner durch die Asari)
Scheinbar hält EA hier seine ehrlichen Nutzer zum Narren, da dieser DLC schon jetzt freigeschaltet werden kann. (Hat aber noch den Bug, das man mit Protheaner-Puste mit Unendlich Munition alle Ammo aufsammelt, obwohl man diese gar nicht verwendet.)


----------



## nuuub (12. März 2012)

> Wenn ich jetzt nicht zu frustriert wegen des 1. durchlaufs wäre



Und wie ich es verstehen kann...

ME Fan, 5 Shepard´s aus ME1, über ME2 übernommen, unzählige male durchgespielt, (um ME1 60 lvl zu erreichen musste man das Spiel zwei mal mit dem selben Char durchspielen) alle möglichen Quests in ME1 und ME2 gemacht, alle dlc´s geholt, ein Notizbuch extra für die ME reihe mit komplette Auflistung aller wichtigen Details... ME 3 CE vor Monaten vorbestellt...

Die Story an sich hat mich einfach in den Bann gezogen... Die finale Mission und das ende von ME2 gehörte zu den besten was ich in der Gamingwelt gesehen habe.

Und jetzt?

Hab das Spiel einmal durch und mir ist die Lust vergangen.

Da wartet man monatelang auf das große Finale, und was bekommt man?

Meine restlichen Chars werden mir wohl nichts mehr bringen, hab nicht vor es nochmal durch zuspielen. 

Am liebsten würde ich die CE wieder zurück geben mit der Begründung "totale verarsche", "die Enttäuschung des Jahres 2012".

mfg, ein sichtlich verärgerter nuuub. :/


----------



## LostHero (12. März 2012)

Ja ich hatte auch "große Pläne" in Bezug auf meine Savegames.
Habe ME1 "damals" 6x durchgespielt (jede Klasse einmal, davon jeweils 3x MaleShep und 3x FemShep mit je einmal Paragon, Renegade und "neutral") und auf basis dieser 6 Savegames sind in ME2 bis dato ganze 9 Durchläufe mit jeweils anderen Entscheidungen entstanden.

Wollte umbedingt sehen, wie sich die Enden in ME3 dadurch unterscheiden (zumal ja immer groß in der Werbetrommel gerührt wurde wie wichtig die Auswirkungen doch werden und dass es 9(?) unterschiedliche Enden in ME3 geben soll und bla bla BLA *BLA!!*).

Nun siehts schwer danach aus als wird es bei 6 ::: 9 ::: 1  bleiben was die Durchgänge von ME1 ::: ME2 ::: ME3 angeht. Keine Ahnung, wie die so in der näheren Zukufnt noch Kohle an den DLCs verdienen wollen. Von mir gibs jedenfalls keinen einzigen Cent mehr.

Oh und Apropos DLCs, so fern dieser Screenshot echt ist, gibt es da bereits folgende (durchaus glaubhafte) DLC Pläne datiert auf den 10.03.2012, also sehr aktuell:
All of My Feels - This is the only thing that can make me calm my...
(das obere Bild ist klickbar dann wirds besser lesbar).



Spoiler



Das mit Aria ist praktisch sicher, dass es kommen wird, gabs sowohl im Spiel andeutungen zu, als auch ettliche Aussagen von anderen Biowaremitarbeitern zu dem Thema...
Das mit den Romanzen hätte ich sehr gerne im Hauptspiel von Teil 3 gesehen weil ich in meinem Primärsave in ME1 und ME2 durchgehend die gleiche Partnerin hatte, Liara. Auch wurde in Lair of the Shadowbroker einiges angedeutet, wenn man die Romanze mit ihr vertieft. Nur leider juckte das in Teil 3 niemanden abgesehen von den 2 Sätzen und der Sex-Szene kurz vor ende, so als wäre vorher nie was gewesen.

Und der Rescue-DLC der am Ende erwähnt wird sollte besser wahr sein und die Storry sinnvoll erklären/abschließen. Nur stellt sich dann die Frage, wie sie die zu vor gewählten Lösungswege entkräften wollen, in denen Shep nicht überlebt (was bis auf eine einzige Ausnahme nämlich alle! sind und eine Rettung unmöglich/sinnbefreit macht).


----------



## Worrel (12. März 2012)

HerrKarl schrieb:


> Das ist Unsinn und ich weiß ehrlich nicht wo die Leute das herhaben. Trotzdem verbreitet sich dieser pervertierte Gedanke wie ein Lauffeuer.


Nun, zum Beispiel von Wikipedia [Software # Lizenzmodelle].



> Du kaufst Daten! Daten auf einem Datenträger!
> Das gehört dir. Fertig.


Du kaufst eine Lizenz zur Nutzung. Darüber hinaus wird dir ein Datenträger überlassen, so daß du dein Nutzungsrecht aus ausüben kannst.

Der Datenträger und was sonst noch in der Packung ist, gehört dir. Damit kannst du machen, was du willst.

zB Butter aufs Brot schmieren, Kartoffeln schälen, beim Rasieren als Spiegel verwenden, Einkaufsliste mit nem Edding drauf schreiben oder die darauf enthaltenen Daten nach dem Nutzungsvertrag nutzen.

Da du die Software allerdings nicht gekauft hast, darfst du nicht:
- x Kopien dieser Software anfertigen und (gegen Geld) verteilen
- Die Software beliebig abändern (zB sämtliche Texturen und Modeldateien abändern, so daß du quasi ein neues Spiel hast, welches lediglich auf der selben Engine läuft)
- Die in der Software enthaltenen Geschichten oder Personen einfach verwenden
- Teile der Software in andere Spiele oder sonstige Projekte einbauen
- ...



> Edit:
> Es ist schon richtig, dass nur ein Nutzungsrecht verkauft wird, aber folgendes ist bitte auch noch zu bedenken: Wo wird dieses beim Kauf selbst eingeschränkt?


Da das für JEDE Software gilt, findet beim Kauf einer konkreten Software keine spezielle Einschränkung statt.

Bei Büchern steht ja auch nicht immer extra dabei, daß man die nicht komplett abschreiben und selber veröffentlichen darf.


----------



## TheClayAllison (12. März 2012)

Hier geht es nicht um Lizenzen oder verschiedene Enden, Fakt ist wir wurden wegen dem DLC angelogen. Aber das ist EA eh egal da ME nicht das einzige Game ist womit die Umsatz machen. Ich denke aber je öfter sowas vorkommt werden sich die Menschen in Zukunft wohl überlegen beim nächsten EA Game zu investieren. Es gibt ja noch andere Games die Spass machen.


----------



## heinz-otto (12. März 2012)

Tja die übliche EA Abzocke. Das war bei Dragon Age Origins doch schon genau so. Man sollte tatsächlich keine Spiele mehr von denen kaufen. Ich hab ME3 aber auch bestellt. Ich will es halt doch gerne spielen. Da kann man nur auf die DLCs verzichten. Aber hier sieht es so aus, dass tatsächlich ein für die Story zumindest nicht ganz unbedeutender Teil rausgeschnitten wurde, um ihn extra zu verkaufen und da kommt einem dann schon die Galle hoch. Man muss ihn natürlich nicht kaufen, aber bei einem solchen Spiel, das von der Story lebt, würde man doch gerne die komplette Spielerfahrung haben. Irgendwelche Waffen- und Rüstungspacks kann man sich ja noch gefallen lassen, aber so.
Es kommen leider auch immer weniger "Komplett-/CE/GotY-Editions", die dann mal tatsächlich alles enthalten. Für ME2 und DA2 hab ich zumindest noch keine gesehen.


----------



## Hasamoto (12. März 2012)

HerrKarl schrieb:


> Edit:
> Es ist schon richtig, dass nur ein Nutzungsrecht verkauft wird, aber folgendes ist bitte auch noch zu bedenken: Wo wird dieses beim Kauf selbst eingeschränkt?



Durch Origin ganz einfach und der ach so Toll abgeänderten AGB von EA
Solltest du dir mal durchlesen


----------



## Prisco (12. März 2012)

War Anfangs begeistert von dem DLC, mir war es auch egal, dass es zu Release verfügbar ist.

Aber das was man da geboten bekommt steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Kaufpreis.

Ich habe ca. 10 Euro für das DLC bezahlt. Für das Hauptspiel hatte ich 40 Euro bezahlt.

Für 25% des Preises habe ich vielleicht 2% des Inhaltes erhalten. Das ist wirklicn ein Witz!!!  Dieses DLC kostet ja schon fast so viel wie ein ADDON.  (Also ich meine Addons wie z.B. Awekening für Dragon Age)

Das ist wirklich fies und gemein. Kaufen werde ich mir auch keine mehr.


----------



## Starkiller31 (12. März 2012)

Prisco schrieb:


> War Anfangs begeistert von dem DLC, mir war es auch egal, dass es zu Release verfügbar ist.
> 
> Aber das was man da geboten bekommt steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Kaufpreis.
> 
> ...


 Dafür kann BioWare aber auch nix, da sie so viel ich weiß den DLC mit ins Spiel einbringen wollten (also ohne aufpreis) aber EA wollte somit nur noch eine Einnahmequelle bekommen, weil ja wohl jeder echte Mass Effect fan einen Protheaner mal sehen will. Aber naja ich hatte den code in meiner Collectoers Edition und hatte auch keine hohen Erwartungen mehr, nachdem ich das gelesen habe. Deshalb war ich uach nicht enttäuscht!


----------



## Broken24 (12. März 2012)

Was ich ein bisschen lächerlich finde, ist das sich alle nur auf das Vorhandensein auf der DVD fixieren! Wen interesiert es ob die Entwickler es noch vor Produktionsaufnahme fertiggestellt haben oder nicht und es dementsprechend schon auf der DVD ist oder nicht? Der Inhalt des Packs wurde schon bei Entwicklungsbeginn als DLC geplant. Da liegt der Hund doch begraben! Nehmen wir aber rein hypothetisch mal an es liege wirklich nur daran, dass sie es nicht rechtzeitig fertiggstellen konnten... wieso müssen wir dann trotzdem 10€ bezahlen, statt es in einem kostenlosen Content-Patch nachgeliefert zu bekommen?


----------



## Broken24 (12. März 2012)

Kleine Veranschaulichung: - DLC ist NICHT auf DVD und kostet 10€ -> bis auf die üblichen Kritiker alles in Ordnung.

- DLC IST auf DVD vorhanden und kostet 10€ -> der dritte Weltkrieg wird innerhalb der Gaming-Community ausgerufen... Logik?


----------



## xotoxic242 (12. März 2012)

Broken24 schrieb:


> Kleine Veranschaulichung: - DLC ist NICHT auf DVD und kostet 10€ -> bis auf die üblichen Kritiker alles in Ordnung.
> 
> - DLC IST auf DVD vorhanden und kostet 10€ -> der dritte Weltkrieg wird innerhalb der Gaming-Community ausgerufen... Logik?


 

Hahaha, da stehe ich wenigstens nicht alleine da.War auch mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## N7ghty (12. März 2012)

Broken24 schrieb:


> Kleine Veranschaulichung: - DLC ist NICHT auf DVD und kostet 10€ -> bis auf die üblichen Kritiker alles in Ordnung.
> 
> - DLC IST auf DVD vorhanden und kostet 10€ -> der dritte Weltkrieg wird innerhalb der Gaming-Community ausgerufen... Logik?


 Das Problem ist eben, dass man gemeint hat "Wir nehmen keine fertigen Inhalte aus dem Spiel, um sie als DLC zu veröffentlichen." Und jetzt sind die Dateien auf der CD. Warum konnte man die nicht ins Spiel integrieren? Die Dateien waren ja schließlich auf der CD vorhanden. Das zeugt eben von reiner Geldmache (Ich weiß, blabla, Unternehmen ist gewinnorientiert, aber es muss ja nicht so dreist gemacht werden.) und das ist eben zu dreist den Gamern ins Gesicht gelogen. Das ist das Problem.


----------



## OField (12. März 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> (Ich weiß, blabla, Unternehmen ist gewinnorientiert


 
Ich glaube, dass EA und Bioware mit Me3 ein Vermögen verdient haben, das in keiner Relation zur Erbrachten Leistung steht. Versteht mich nicht falsch. Das Spiel hat mir verdammt viel Spaß bereitet, aber Bioware hat uns doch irgendwie an EA verkauft....


----------



## Cinerir (12. März 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Amen.
> 
> Hier das video mein ich (*ACHTUNG MEGA SPOILER!!!!*): Mass Effect 3 - How it should have ended (SPOILERS) - YouTube
> 
> Ob mans glaubt oder nicht, dadurch, dass der ganze Müll weggelassen wird, fühlt es sich deutlich besser an und was onch wichtiger ist: es gibt weniger neue/offene Fragen als wenn man sich den letzten Teil auf der Citadel "antut".... Schon eine Schande wenn du mich fragst.


 Wenn er sagt: "You did good, son. You did good. I'm proud of you."....scheiße, da krieg ich Gänsehaut und wässrige Augen. Das ist mir seit KS nicht mehr passiert....Dieses Ende ist besser. Es ist nicht das beste Ende, aber es vermittelt Emotionen.


----------



## HMCpretender (12. März 2012)

"Diese Entdeckung bietet natürlich neuen Brennstoff um die Diskussion, ob es gerechtfertigt ist, einen DLC zeitgleich mit dem Spiel zu veröffentlichen, wenn man diesen doch auch in das Spiel hätte einbauen können."

Da gibt es eigentlich keine Diskussion, es ist ganz ungenierte Abzocke.


----------



## Dentagad (13. März 2012)

Day-One DLCs unterstüzte ich nicht. Fertig aus Basta

 Bioware reiht sich unter den "RIP" Entwickler ein wie Westwood, Origin, Myhtic und auch Crytek 
EA kauft ein - Qualität sinkt - Preis steigt. Komisch



@*Broken24*:

Das spielt keine rolle ob das auf der CD ist oder nicht. Mir geht darum das man in eine Collector Edition ein DLC verpackt und automatisch bedeutet das das man das aus dem Spiel rausgeschnitten hat! Mir geht darum das ein DayOne DLC erscheint. 

Dagegen sind die BF3 oder CoD DLCs überhaubt nichts dagegen weil die wenigstens den Multiplayer erweitern den man eh ewig spielt. Aber für 20Minuten mal eben 9,99€ verlangen und Storytechnische Elemente beschneiden? Das ist sowas von lächerlich.


----------



## MrFob (13. März 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eben, dass man gemeint hat "Wir nehmen keine fertigen Inhalte aus dem Spiel, um sie als DLC zu veröffentlichen." Und jetzt sind die Dateien auf der CD. Warum konnte man die nicht ins Spiel integrieren? Die Dateien waren ja schließlich auf der CD vorhanden. Das zeugt eben von reiner Geldmache (Ich weiß, blabla, Unternehmen ist gewinnorientiert, aber es muss ja nicht so dreist gemacht werden.) und das ist eben zu dreist den Gamern ins Gesicht gelogen. Das ist das Problem.



Nein, dass macht fuer mich echt keinen Unterschied aus.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin von einem teuren day1 dlc auch nicht begeistert and halte es ebenfalls fuer Abzocke seitens EA und BW. Allerdings aendert der Umstand, dass sich Dateien auf der DVD befinden nichts.
Du musst hier schon unterscheiden, es ist ja nicht so, dass sich ALLE Dateien des DLCs auf der disc befinden, nur ein paar. Das macht absolut Sinn und war fuer ME2 DLCs wie Kasumi sicher auch nicht anders. Der Punkt hier ist, dass man mit dem DLC einen neuen squad mate bekommt. Das bedeuted, dass ueber das SPiel hinweg die andereen crew Mitglieder mit diesem interagieren muessen. Deren Sprachaufnahmen wurden aber sicher schon vor Monaten aufgezeichnet.Das bedeuted, dass die Story und Dialoge des DLCs schon eine ganze Wiele finalisiert sind und die Sprachaufnahmen (zumindest die der restlichen crew) schon damals aufgenommen wurden. Oder glaubst du etwa sie hohle Tricia Helfer oder Seth Green nochmal extra fuer 5 Zeilen Dialog ins Tonstudio? Vergiss es. Diese DInge sind schon lange fertig.
Das bedeuted aber nicht, dass solche Sachen wie Level Design und Bau Texturen, Balancing, etc, etc. schon fertig sind. Ich bin mir sicher, dass sei daran noch so lange wie moeglich gearbeitet haben.
Das macht den Umstand, dass ein kostenpflichtiger day 1 DLC sch..... ist auch nicht besser aber IMO aendert der Fakt, dass sich ein paar Dateien schon auf der Disc befinden absolut nichts and der Situation oder traegt etwas zu Diskussion bei.


----------



## Kwengie (13. März 2012)

ich find das echt lustig, was EA in letzter Zeit betreibt und solche Praktiken möchte ich auch nicht unterstützen.
Das lebe in Lila mit Battlefield 3 und vor dem eigentlichen Release wurde das Karkand-DLC schon angekündigt.

Manchmal habe ich echt das Gefühl, daß fertiger Kontent aus dem Spiel wieder herausgeschnitten wird, um diesen "Schnipsel" dann als DLC verkaufen zu können.
Echt widerlich diese neumodische Geschäftspraxis.


----------



## shippy74 (13. März 2012)

Naja es ist doch immer die rede das die spiele zu billig sind, bin ich der einzige der merkt das EA und Co uns ihre Spiele für 60 bis 80 Euro und mehr verkaufen?
Die sitzen doch nicht monatelang rum und dann kommt ein Praktikant und sagt, hey wir machen den jungs mal ein DLC, die sind von Anfang an fest eingeplant und wer so dumm ist die zu kaufen ist selber Schuld. Auch wenn 4 Karten sich am Anfang billig anhören so kommt man bei BF3 zb. mit Karkand locker über Hundert Euro. Mal ernsthaft, wer hätte Früher 200 DM gezahlt für ein Spiel das man ein halbes Jahr später in die Tonne werfen kann. Nämlich genau dann wenn wieder ein neuer Titel von dem hersteller kommt. Kein Plan was nach BF3 kommt aber ich denk im Herbst kommt wieder ein Bad Company oder sowas....dann gehts von vorne los.
Das einzige mit was EA wohl nicht gerechnet hat ist das sich jemand mal die DVD von ME genauer angesehen hat. Und wäre das nicht der fall gewesen hätte es keiner von euch bemerkt, vieleicht überlegt sich ja jetzt mal der ein oder andere das er die DLC doch nicht kauft oder braucht.

Was momentan auf dem Spiele Markt läuft ist ne reine Abzocke von dem ganzen Kopierschutz und Online Zwang Sachen mal abgehen, der einzige der das ändern kann seid ihr und das nur wenn ihr diese Hersteller geziehlt meidet und euch eben mal mit weniger bekannten Spielen abgebt. Aber genau das ist ja das Problem, ihr kauft und ärgert euch und dann kommt der nächste Titel und ihr rennt sofort ins Geschäft oder bestellt bei Amazon vor. Als belohnung dürft ihr dann die Beta testen, wo eh keiner auf euere Wünsche eingeht....Oder ihr bekommt ne Super tolle Waffe weil ihr brav vorbestellt habt, kein Plan was es da so gibt da ich nix vorbestelle.
Leute ihr könnt euch hier und bei EA die Finger wund schreiben, solange ihr immer brav kauft ist denen das egal, wenn sie nicht noch über euch lachen....
Egal welcher der großen Hersteller, die geben einen Dreck auf euere meinung oder euere Wünsche das müsste euch doch mitlerweile klar sein. Das einzige was die Interessiert ist euere Kohle, oder warum stecken die so viel geld in die Werbung?? Würde man die Hälfte einsparen könnte man bestimmt ein kostenloses Map Pack veröffentlichen, aber warum sollte man das??


----------



## billy336 (13. März 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Was momentan auf dem Spiele Markt läuft ist ne reine Abzocke von dem ganzen Kopierschutz und Online Zwang Sachen mal abgehen, der einzige der das ändern kann seid ihr und das nur wenn ihr diese Hersteller geziehlt meidet und euch eben mal mit weniger bekannten Spielen abgebt.


 
was bleibt denn bitte da noch übrig? also kein game von ea - origin. kein game von ubisoft - ubilauncher. kein steam game mehr - damit fallen die meisten indie titel ebenfalls weg. kein blizzard/activision game mehr - battlenet & co. kein microsoft game oder windows live game mehr. dann bleiben nur noch cd-projekt und müllabfuhr-simulator übrig.
ich finde, wer bei seinem hobby, pc-gaming,  bleiben möchte, sollte so langsam anfangen sich mit den einen oder anderen dingen anzufreunden. es wird definitiv nicht mehr besser. eher schlechter. sind schon die ersten games exklusiv cloud / streaming angekündigt. (auch wenn das jetzt noch mini-projekte sind...)


----------



## TheClayAllison (13. März 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> was bleibt denn bitte da noch übrig? also kein game von ea - origin. kein game von ubisoft - ubilauncher. kein steam game mehr - damit fallen die meisten indie titel ebenfalls weg. kein blizzard/activision game mehr - battlenet & co. kein microsoft game oder windows live game mehr. dann bleiben nur noch cd-projekt......


 
Die leidenschaftlichen Gamer wie ich werden sich sicher weiterhin Games holen auch wenn sie leider von solchen schlechten Nachrichten überdeckt werden. Bei einem Jahresumsatz von 3.000.000.000,00 $ die EA macht stört es denen wenig was wir von denen halten. Das ist die bittere Wahrheit, es wird sich nichts ändern Leute.


----------



## HMCpretender (13. März 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> was bleibt denn bitte da noch übrig?


 Das Humble Bundle z.B.

Naja gibt schon immer mal wieder Spiele ohne bzw. mit sehr moderatem DRM oder auch solche mit, bei denen aber zumindest der Preis stimmt. Man muss eben etwas länger suchen.


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2012)

wer das spiel gekauft hat, wusste doch, dass gleichzeitig auch ein dlc erscheint.
ob der jetzt schon auf der disc ist oder nicht, macht doch für den käufer nicht den geringsten unterschied. 
ich versteh die aufregung (?) nicht. 

auf der windows-dvd sind, so weit ich weiß, auch bereits alle versionen vorhanden. nur der key macht den unterschied.


----------



## Worrel (13. März 2012)

TheClayAllison schrieb:


> Die leidenschaftlichen Gamer wie ich werden sich sicher weiterhin Games holen auch wenn sie leider von solchen schlechten Nachrichten überdeckt werden. Bei einem Jahresumsatz von 3.000.000.000,00 $ die EA macht stört es denen wenig was wir von denen halten. Das ist die bittere Wahrheit, es wird sich nichts ändern Leute.


Wenn alle sagen: "Es ändert sich eh nix"und dann fleißig weiterkaufen, wird sich logischerweise nix ändern.

btw: wer sind denn jetzt "wir"?
"Wir" hier in diesem Thread? In diesem Forum? alle deutschen Spieler? alle Spieler weltweit?


----------



## Briareos (13. März 2012)

heinz-otto schrieb:


> Tja die übliche EA Abzocke. Das war bei Dragon Age Origins doch schon genau so. Man sollte tatsächlich keine Spiele mehr von denen kaufen. Ich hab ME3 aber auch bestellt. Ich will es halt doch gerne spielen.


Da sag ich jetzt gar nichts zu ... 



Prisco schrieb:


> War Anfangs begeistert von dem DLC, mir war es auch egal, dass es zu Release verfügbar ist.
> [..]
> Ich habe ca. 10 Euro für das DLC bezahlt. Für das Hauptspiel hatte ich 40 Euro bezahlt.
> [..]
> ...


Klarer Fall von: Selbst schuld!



shippy74 schrieb:


> Was momentan auf dem Spiele Markt läuft ist ne reine Abzocke von dem ganzen Kopierschutz und Online Zwang Sachen mal abgehen, der einzige der das ändern kann seid ihr und das nur wenn ihr diese Hersteller geziehlt meidet und euch eben mal mit weniger bekannten Spielen abgebt. Aber genau das ist ja das Problem, *ihr kauft und ärgert euch und dann kommt der nächste Titel und ihr rennt sofort ins Geschäft oder bestellt bei Amazon vor.
> *[..]Leute ihr könnt euch hier und bei EA die Finger wund schreiben, solange ihr immer brav kauft ist denen das egal, wenn sie nicht noch über euch lachen....


 Tja so sind sie halt, die Menschen. Wie die Lämmer vor der Schlachtbank stehen und bereit ihre Seele zu verkaufen für das Objekt der Begierde.

Am Schluss noch kurz etwas OT:


Worrel schrieb:


> Wer das Spiel "kauft", kauft lediglich eine  Lizenz, die Software nutzen zu dürfen. Die Lizenz für das Hauptspiel  umfaßt eben nicht besagten DLC.


Im Prinzip ist das schon richtig, aber dann müsste auch der Grundsatz  gelten: "Ich kann die von mir erworbenen Nutzungsrechte an einen  beliebigen Dritten abgeben." Und das kann ich nicht ...


----------



## Worrel (13. März 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist das schon richtig, aber dann müsste auch der Grundsatz  gelten: "Ich kann die von mir erworbenen Nutzungsrechte an einen  beliebigen Dritten abgeben." Und das kann ich nicht ...


 Das gilt ja auch ... solange die Lizenz nicht an einen Account gebunden ist.

Und es ist ja blöderweise von irgendeinem Gericht bestätigt worden, daß es rechtlich okay ist, daß man accountgebundene Spiellizenzen nicht wieder davon lösen kann.


----------



## MisterSmith (13. März 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn alle sagen: "Es ändert sich eh nix"und dann fleißig weiterkaufen, wird sich logischerweise nix ändern.
> 
> btw: wer sind denn jetzt "wir"?
> "Wir" hier in diesem Thread? In diesem Forum? alle deutschen Spieler? alle Spieler weltweit?


Vermutlich diejenigen, die diese Zeilen lesen. Ich denke es sind einfach Erfahrungswerte, die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt, dass es nicht mal ansatzweise zu einem Boykott gekommen ist, dafür sind es im Verhältnis viel zu wenige gewesen.

Was aber manche anscheinend nicht verstehen, der Verzicht wäre ja nur für eine relativ kurze Zeit, die Hersteller würden natürlich irgendwann darauf reagieren müssen.
Aber ich glaube, dass ca. 95% der Käufer es vollkommen egal ist, deshalb wird es wohl auch nie zu einem wirklichen Boykott kommen.


----------



## Kashrlyyk (13. März 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das gilt ja auch ... solange die Lizenz nicht an einen Account gebunden ist.
> 
> Und es ist ja blöderweise von irgendeinem Gericht bestätigt worden, daß es rechtlich okay ist, daß man accountgebundene Spiellizenzen nicht wieder davon lösen kann.


 Dann könnte man immer noch den Account verkaufen, und so weit ich weiß, hat noch kein Gericht darüber entschieden, ob der Publisher das verbieten darf oder nicht. Allerdings gibt es doch Publisher, die schon Accounts gebannt haben, weil diese weiterverkauft wurden. Oder irre ich im letzten Punkt?


----------



## TheClayAllison (13. März 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn alle sagen: "Es ändert sich eh nix"und dann fleißig weiterkaufen, wird sich logischerweise nix ändern.
> 
> btw: wer sind denn jetzt "wir"?
> "Wir" hier in diesem Thread? In diesem Forum? alle deutschen Spieler? alle Spieler weltweit?



Mit "wir" meine ich alle die sich angesprochen fühlen.
Ich sehe das Ganze eben realistisch und denke, dass sich hier nicht viel ändern wird. Ich bin zwar auch nicht mit der Verkaufspolitik von EA/ Bioware zufrieden aber das Game ist gut genug um es zu kaufen. Sicherlich gibt es viele Gamer die wegen dieser Verarsche nicht zum Game greifen. Aber der größte Teil kauft es. Das sagen die Zahlen 900.000 verkaufte Exemplare innerhalb 24h. Das wird sich beim nächsten Megahit von EA nicht ändern. 

Wo sind denn die Massen die sich bei bekanntgabe des Day1 DLCs vor Release aufgeregt haben. Die Verkaufszahlen geben eben das vernichtende Ergebnis. Und ich sehe bei EA keine Änderung in Sicht. Die ziehen ihr Ding weiter ab, weil die Zahlen dafür sprechen. Warum sollten die denn ihre erfolgreiche Verkaufspolitik ändern? Es sind zu wenige die am Erfolg von EA kratzen. 
Und ich zähl mich eben nicht dazu, weil ich ein Game kaufe um unterhalten zu werden.


----------



## Mothman (13. März 2012)

Ich denke mal die meisten Gamer haben einfach in ihrem Privat-Leben genug Schlachten zu schlagen und Sorgen die sie umgeben. Da braucht es nicht noch einen "Krieg der Konsumenten". Die wollen einfach nur abends ne Runde zur Zerstreuung zocken und sich nicht noch Gedanken über DLCs, Abzocke und Boykott machen. 

Finde das durchaus verständlich. Ich finde die Ganze Entwicklung auch nicht gut. Und an dem Tag, wo es das erste Spiel nur noch "in Stücken" gibt, werde ich mit ernsthaft überlegen müssen, ob ich dieses Hobby noch will. Aber kann man denn wirklich von einem Kriegsmüden verlangen sich für seine Sache in die Schlacht zu stürzen?


----------



## HMCpretender (13. März 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Und an dem Tag, wo es das erste Spiel nur noch "in Stücken" gibt, werde ich mit ernsthaft überlegen müssen, ob ich dieses Hobby noch will.


 
Sprich am 27. Juli 2010 wenn das erste "Stück" von Starcraft 2 erscheint.
Huch, das war ja schon...


----------



## shippy74 (13. März 2012)

@Billy
Es gibt genug Games,Mediamarkt zb. hat so viel Spiele die Verkaufen die, genau wie Amazon. man muß nur mal schauen. Die haben vieleicht nicht DIE Grafik wie so mach ein TOP Titel aber kosten auch entsprechend weniger. Wenn du zb COD gerne zockst kommst du mit COD4 echt gut klar, da gibts jede menge MAPS für Lau, kein Kopierschutz oder sonstiges und MP findest du immer Leute und Server.

Wenn jeder nur bei sich anfangen würde und ein Spiel mal auslässt oder zwei wäre das echt ein Anfang. Den Spruch: Die anderen kaufen trotzdem find ich total daneben, entweder bin ich damit einverstanden und kauf es so wie es kommt und jammere dann auch nicht oder ich sag mir: mit mir nicht bis hier hin und nicht weiter.  Hab ich persönlich für mich so gemacht mit Steam, letztes bewusst gekauftes Spiel Counterstrike Zero, noch einmal ein Fehlkauf gehabt mit Serious Sam HD, da ich das Steam überlesen hatte. Ergebnis: Ich spiele immer noch, einziger unterscheid im Herbst kam noch EA auf meine Liste der zu meidenden Hersteller..
Wollte mir letzte Woche Metro 2033 kaufen,hatte es schon für nen Zehner in der Hand, stand auch Steam drauf. Nun hab ich Vegas2, macht genauso viel Spaß denk ich.


----------



## MisterSmith (13. März 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Den Spruch: Die anderen kaufen trotzdem find ich total daneben, entweder bin ich damit einverstanden und kauf es so wie es kommt und jammere dann auch nicht...


 Das "Problem" daran ist, es gibt von Haus aus zu wenig Personen die einen Verzicht überhaupt erst in Erwägung ziehen würden. Selbst wenn alle hier die bei PCG angemeldet sind(rund 95.000), dem DRM, DLCs usw. kritisch gegenüber stehen würden und Konsequenzen daraus ziehen, hätte dieses so gut wie keine Auswirkungen, bei vermutlich Millionen Käufern von ME3.

Ich denke mit 'die Anderen' sind damit die Leute gemeint, die immer kaufen werden, ganz egal was kommen wird, und dieses kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen.


----------

